# any metal heads about?



## rsdan1984

as title really? im a massive metal head, first genre i got into. i like it heavy aswell - very heavy!! band i like include poison the well, deftones, slipknot, machine head, meshuggah, devil driver.....the list goes on!!


----------



## HC1001

Big fan of Slipknot.............:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Although more of a grunge/punk/indie kid at heart, i love a wide range of metal, big fan of Rush (up to Grace Under Pressure anyway  ) and like a whole range of 70's/80's bands such as Zep, Sabbath (Dio though), UFO, Uriah Heap, Journey etc.

Also love stuff like Machine Head, some Metallica, Slipknot, ENT, Napalm Death etc.. I like noise.

Also like the punk/metal cross over stuff, like Amen (superb band!), Bad Religion etc. NOFX play metal well too! lol!


----------



## rsdan1984

good to hear there's some metal heads on the forums then!! did anyone go to the download festival this year? that had a good mix of classic 80's metal with all the new modern heavy stuff.


----------



## PJS

Mainly Prog, with some Power thrown in for good measure.


----------



## VIPER

Pre early 90's Metallica and Megadeth, Slayer, some Pantera and also the iconic Maiden, who were the first band I ever saw live and who got me into metal in the first place.

I wouldn't say it's my favourite genre, but I do like it now and again :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Not a fan of "metal" as such, prefer Zeppelin (the founders of metal?), Free, Bad Company, Mott The Hoople etc.


----------



## Ross

Here love it heaver the better started listening to Cannibal corpse thats just a wee bit heavy.


----------



## VIPER

RosswithaOCD said:


> Here love it heaver the better started listening to *Cannibal corpse* thats just a wee bit heavy.


Nah, mate - you've gone too far :lol: Should've got off the train at Slayer


----------



## MrP

depends on my mood, but plenty of the wildhearts, terrorvision, pearl jam.

some odd stuff like janus stark, some mainstream ska like mighty mighty bosstones etc

bits of anything really that takes my mood right through to sepultura, machine head etc


----------



## Ross

Viper said:


> Nah, mate - you've gone too far :lol: Should've got off the train at Slayer


I like Slayer too Pantera/Crowbar/Machine head/Mastodon/Alice in chains/Down/Hendrix ect


----------



## stan the man

A bit of rap metal is the bizz
Clawfinger
Rammstein
Korn
Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## Nozza

listening to White Zombie at the mo


----------



## slanguage

current metal bands i'm listening to:

Down
Mudvayne (really playing the end of all things to come ALOT!!)
poison the well
deftones
rosetta
ratm
pantera
clutch
early megadeth


----------



## Ti22

Loving a bit of metal. Alter bridge, Ozzy, The Priest, Metallica, Trivium, Godsmack etc. gets me through the long nights polishing! (just got back from the unit now..)


----------



## MrP

stan the man said:


> A bit of rap metal is the bizz
> Clawfinger


a man with taste i see


----------



## Mr Adds

Stuff I have on the ipod at the mo:

Five Finger Death Punch
In Flames
HIM
Deftones
Trvium
RATM
Killswitch Engage
SOAD
Atreyu


----------



## Shiny

Is anyone else reminded of Dead Kennedys when they listen to SOAD, especially their early stuff?


----------



## Prism Detailing

I love my metal, nothing like a bit of Metallica, Maiden, not into Slipknot but Stone Sour is better  other 80's/90's bands like Pearl Jam, Faith No More and more rencently Foo's, Korn, Team Sleep, the list could go on and on and on !


----------



## Mars Red Mike

RosswithaOCD said:


> Here love it heaver the better started listening to Cannibal corpse thats just a wee bit heavy.


Used to be into Cannibal Corpse big time, as well as Morbid Angel, Kreator, Deicide, Nile, Monstrosity, Crptopsy to name a few. Cant listen to stuff that extreme anymore. Have been giving my old Sepultura albums a spin just lately though. I had forgotten how good Arise is.


----------



## Frothey

Nozza said:


> listening to White Zombie at the mo


Class


----------



## rsdan1984

its good to see so many metal heads on the forum - its usually just me!! and good to see so many people like the heavier end of the spectrum coz thats usually just me aswell!!

i was brought up on metallica and maiden and im a big fan of metallica. as i got more into the scene i started to look towards the more modern stuff and got into the nu metal movement like korn, limp bizket, slipknot (all of who were excellent at download). i like bands the push the limit of heaviness without crossing over into extreme, thrash, death, black or goth metal. i like alot of hardcore like poison the well, killswitch engage and as i lay dying and also like post hardcore like 36 crazyfists. im a massive fan of glassjaw who i think are classed as emo!! nowadays my bro keeps me up-to-date and has introduced me to bands such as lamb of god, 5 finger death punch, devil driver and meshuggah. ive recently been pointed in the direction of admiral anger - a heavier american version of meshuggah, check out their myspace if you like it heavy!!


----------



## Mr Adds

I really like Glassjaw too, Worship and Tribute is superb, cant really get into Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Silence....

Also like Head Automatica, with Daryl Palumbo, Beating Heart Baby is a class song!

Also really like Eighteen Visions, although they have gone more mellow, and Taproot, Korn, Incubus, Endwell, Finch... could go on and on!

I seem to be getting heavier as I get older!


----------



## rsdan1984

how did i forget the amazing taproot?!!


----------



## stan the man

MrP said:


> a man with taste i see


Cheers MrP, back in 96 I won a competition on MTV,the prize?
Fly from Glasgow to Budapest hung out wth Clawfinger for the weekend gigs,partys beers,superb.The guys were briliant especially Zak Tell and we still keep in touch.


----------



## Idlewillkill

Oh hell yeah......

Architects
Psyopus
Between The Buired And Me
Dillinger Escape Plan
Red Chord
Job For A Cowboy
The Acacia Strain
Darkest Hour

And the more mellow....

Isis
*shels
Devil Sold His Soul
Jesu

For those about to rock...........


----------



## ksm1985

went to a death metal/grind core thing at the tunnels in aberdeen last night, i'd never witnessed this stuff before, and i was sober

but...i enjoyed it, just some local bands, but were impressive


----------



## byrnes

Meee too. I like my music loud, and fast. A lot of great bands been mentioned on here!


----------



## slanguage

Idlewillkill said:


> Oh hell yeah......
> 
> Architects
> Psyopus
> Between The Buired And Me
> Dillinger Escape Plan
> Red Chord
> Job For A Cowboy
> The Acacia Strain
> Darkest Hour
> 
> And the more mellow....
> 
> Isis
> *shels
> Devil Sold His Soul
> Jesu
> 
> For those about to rock...........


amen to Jesu


----------



## Reds

Like you said Dan, it's nice to not be the only one on the forum for a change :thumb:

Loving earlier Slipknot (didn't think much of the new album except for 3 or 4 songs).
Stonesour are a permanent fixture on my ipod
Sepultura
Cannibal Corpse (but really need to be in the mood)
Rammstein
Old school Metallica
Death
White Zombie
Filter
Trivium
Pantera
Danzig

It surprises a lot of people when I discuss my musical tastes (or listening to it) because I don't look like your typical metalhead (I think I've got a black t-shirt somewhere ). One of the great joys in my life is the way people look around when I'm listening in the car and they don't even realise that the bearded, grey haired bloke driving the Volvo is the one listening to some of the heaviest music ever produced :devil:

It's good to be different :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Cannibal Corpse-Kill is a good Album IMO some catchy song titles "Five nails through the neck" :lol: I love the Guitar Riff on that song.


----------



## ksm1985

i have fear factory - obsolete, white zombie - supersexy swingin sounds, 
thats the only heavy stuff i own


----------



## Frothey

"super swinging" wasn't a heavy album! Nice pictures on it though


----------



## Bazza155

Big fan of Disturbed & Shinedown.


----------



## ksm1985

In The Detail said:


> "super swinging" wasn't a heavy album! Nice pictures on it though


lol kinda is for me, and as for bazza ^, disturbed are ace, all 3 albums i have of theirs ive really liked


----------



## Jesse74

Though I love all kinds of music, my drummer blood always boils when I hear my favorites, which are >>

COC - Clean My Wounds
Pantera - Becoming (best skull-cracking song of all times IMO...)
Godsmack - Keep Away
Prong - Snap Your Fingers Snap Your Neck
Dope - Die MF Die (no, not "microfiber" )

I tend to get a bit excited when I hear these songs .


----------



## mel1989

Death to all but metal!! -- Steel Panther  Am into Slayer, System, Pantera, Machine Head, Amon Amarth, Sonata Arctica. All the classic stuff really


----------



## Sandro

Mr Adds said:


> I really like Glassjaw too, Worship and Tribute is superb, cant really get into Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Silence....
> 
> Also like Head Automatica, with Daryl Palumbo, Beating Heart Baby is a class song!


oooooaft all Glassjaw is gawdly  canny beat it!

Head Automatica is pure pop though! still its great! fantastic catchy songs, i think Popagada is better though :driver:

if anyone wants to hear some new post rock/metal feel free to check out my band.
http://www.myspace.com/wtbr


----------



## pooma

Must admit I've always been into dance, stems from my days of working in a nightclub in the early 90's. However, I was in the gym and one of the guys had a bit of slipknot on and I thought it was good to train too, so downloaded an album and I've listened to it a few times now and quite enjoy it, so gonna try and listen to some other bands of a similar style, any suggestions welcomed:thumb:


----------



## dcj

None of you noisy lot like the less heavy stuff like KISS,CRUE,etc?


----------



## Benn

Clever Nickname said:


> Pantera - Becoming (best skull-cracking song of all times IMO...)


Awesome song.


----------



## Sandro

dcj said:


> None of you noisy lot like the less heavy stuff like KISS,CRUE,etc?


you mean pop?


----------



## dcj

sandro said:


> you mean pop?


touche ( glad i didnt ask about bon jovi)


----------



## Frothey

Sandro said:


> you mean pop?


don't forget at the time it was looked on as "heavy metal" - when you listen to a lot of stuff from the early 80's, what was heavy back then sounds really tame now. Just listen to Judas Priest/Def Leppard now! Apart from Jovi, who was just a manipulative, formulaic marketing led tw*t!

I actually like all the Crue/Skid Row/G'n'R/BulletBoys/Cinderella/Salty Dog type Hair Metal - besides which, the girls were always turned out better and about 8 stone lighter than those at the Napalm Death ones :lol:


----------



## dcj

Guess you dont like Bon Jovi then? I,ve long since bothered to argue there case, I like them thats all that matters to me. Cant argue about the others as i,ve seen em all(except Salty Dog) in the last 25 years but stuck by BJ all the way through since 84.
Saw Bulletboys at Nottingham Rock City back in the 80s. Probably lucky if they were on for an hour. Great debut album though.


----------



## MrP

anyone heard the new wildhearts stuff yet?


----------



## roscopervis

I'm a huge metal fan, loads of the bands I like have already been mentions but I like all types of 'heavy' music. Some of my favourites are Tool, Opeth, Neurosis, Isis, Strapping Young Lad, Nile, Dimmu Borgir, Far, Will Haven, Therapy? Kerbdog, Kyuss, Quicksand, Sepultura, Ultraspank, Life of Agony, Pist.on along with the classics like the big 4, Dio, Whitesnake etc.


----------



## Frothey

dcj said:


> Guess you dont like Bon Jovi then?


yeah, as a group they did some great pop.

as a man, he ruined too many careers - skid row and cinderella spring to mind......

ps. plus I could never get my hair to stay that big. was he, or wasn't he (to quote the advert :lol: )


----------



## dcj

as a man, he ruined too many careers - skid row and cinderella spring to mind......

I know he wasnt popular with Skid Row but cant remember what he did to Cinderella.

Plus Sebastian Bach didnt really help the SR cause, loudmouth ****. Even the rest of the group didnt like him.
JBJ was just a dragon long before jones,banatyne and caan came along. If it wasnt for him taking skid row out on the road with BJ
then they wouldnt have got very far that quickly anyway.


----------



## icedub

Another metal head here :thumb:, bands such as:

Metallica
Pantera
Disturbed
Shadows Fall
Stone Sour
Trivium
Killswitch Engage
Iron Maiden
W.A.S.P.
Slayer
and many more...........love it!


----------



## Frothey

Did you see Seb on "never mind the buzz****s"? Embarassing.......

JBJ didn't do anything to Cinderella.... it was all down to grunge


----------



## Frothey

icedub said:


> Another metal head here :thumb:, bands such as:
> 
> Metallica
> Pantera
> Disturbed
> Shadows Fall
> Stone Sour
> Trivium
> Killswitch Engage
> Iron Maiden
> W.A.S.P.
> Slayer
> and many more...........love it!


I've got "mean man" as a ring tone!


----------



## Throbbe

Clever Nickname said:


> Though I love all kinds of music, my drummer blood always boils when I hear my favorites, which are >>
> 
> Prong - Snap Your Fingers Snap Your Neck


Bugger me, I thought I was the only person that remembered Prong. I love that song, cracking guitar sound.



dcj said:


> None of you noisy lot like the less heavy stuff like KISS,CRUE,etc?


Not until recently. Most people seem to get heavier as they get more into metal. I started on Extreme Noise Terror so didn't really have anywhere else to go! :lol:

I went to Kiss in the Park because RATM and L7 were playing but thought I'd give Kiss a couple of songs to impress me. Fast forward an hour or two and I wanted to rock'n'roll all night along with the rest of the crowd.


----------



## rsdan1984

ive recently got into dillinger escape plan, nice and mental!! also liking 5 finger death punch atm, who are playing in oxford on nov 29th for those local/interested.

and tool!! tool are awesome, lateralus is one of my top 5 albums!!


----------



## Frothey

L7 - they were great. Remember the add they placed to get the drummer laid ? :lol:


----------



## dcj

I went to Kiss in the Park because RATM and L7 were playing but thought I'd give Kiss a couple of songs to impress me. Fast forward an hour or two and I wanted to rock'n'roll all night along with the rest of the crowd.[/QUOTE]

Kiss were the first band I ever saw at Stafford Bingley Hall when they unmasked in 83 but it didnt compare to the reunion tour in 96 with all four original members. No better opening number than Deuce IMO.


----------



## *TAY*

Good thread Dan,

Plenty of people into metal on here by looks of it ! 

I listen to all sorts of music personally, but you cant beat a bit of decent chugging metal riffage to make you smile.

Some great bands mentioned in replies so far too 

A few I like:

AIC
Metallica
Deaftones
SOAD
Chimera
Tool
Pantera
Alexsisonfire
Helmet
Mudvane
Slipknot
Testament
Sepultura
StoneTemple Pilots
Jerry Cantrell
Monster Magnet
QOTSA
Il Nino
Dry kill logic

...... Many more I cant think of right now.


----------



## jamest

All my music can be found on Last.fm.

http://www.last.fm/user/jamest1987

Going to see Chimaira, Throwdown and Unearth mid September and Cannibal Corpse and Dying Fetus at the end of September then Amon Amarth early October.


----------



## *TAY*

Thanks James, having a look through your tunes now ! 

Good site


----------



## Alex_225

I've lived and breathed metal since I was about 8 or 9 years old.

A mate of mine whose about 4 years older than me introduced me to loads of stuff when I was young and I just thought it was awesome.

First bands I listened too were Aerosmith, Thin Lizzy, Motorhead, Metallica, Pantera etc. 

Then got into other bands on my own accord like Iron Maiden, AC/DC etc. 

Now I listen to most things that could be deemed heavy from the old skool metal and rock to extreme stuff through to new bands.


----------



## ChriscrashTM

Idlewillkill said:


> Oh hell yeah......
> 
> Architects
> Psyopus
> Between The Buired And Me
> Dillinger Escape Plan
> Red Chord
> Job For A Cowboy
> The Acacia Strain
> Darkest Hour
> 
> And the more mellow....
> 
> Isis
> *shels
> Devil Sold His Soul
> Jesu
> 
> For those about to rock...........


job for a cowboy are the best in that list

anyone into anything like 
bring me the horizon
august burns red
devil wears prada
post mortem promises

or any of the screamo genre? 
like alexisonfire or underoath?

im listening to alexisonfire alot at the moment and alot of bring me the horizon.

the best gig i went to (apart from when my band played, of course ) was bleeding through, i killed the prom queen, caliban and i forget the other band :S but straight from that gig i got on the coach and flew off to greece and went straight to the boozer!


----------



## bmw320i

MrP said:


> anyone heard the new wildhearts stuff yet?


Will do on the 28th in Newcastle!!:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

PJS said:


> Mainly Prog, with some Power thrown in for good measure.


PJ you and I may well be showing our age!!

ELP, Camel, YES, King Crimson, all fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## bmw320i

Warrior Soul anyone? The Almighty?


----------



## Frothey

^^ ah, great days.......


----------



## Frothey

Alex_225 said:


> Now I listen to most things that could be deemed heavy from the old skool metal and rock to extreme stuff through to new bands.


I'm the same, but recently started to listen to some of the newer "power" metal groups like Bullet For My Valentine and Avenged Sevenfold.

Mind you, the wife caught me singing/playing along to TigerTails on the I-pod the other day.....


----------



## rsdan1984

*shels are brilliant. theres a band called black sheep wall on the same label as *shels who are also worth checking out, very sludgey heavy. im really getting into this sludgey metal core stuff - anyone know any more bands in the same category for me to check out?


----------



## jamest

For all you who listen to the lighter metal, you should give Airbourne a listen.


----------



## bmw320i

In The Detail said:


> I'm the same, but recently started to listen to some of the newer "power" metal groups like Bullet For My Valentine and Avenged Sevenfold.
> 
> Mind you, the wife caught me singing/playing along to TigerTails on the I-pod the other day.....


The Tailz rocked man!! Me, back in the day!


----------



## mel1989

dcj said:


> None of you noisy lot like the less heavy stuff like KISS,CRUE,etc?


Freakin LOVE Motley Crue


----------



## ksm1985

what about cannibal corpse LOL


----------



## uruk hai

I never understood a single word of that but I do like a bit of this


----------



## Frothey

One of the first "proper" gig's I went to was Motley, Skid Row and White Lion - which was amazing, apart from white lion lol!

wembley screwed their system up, so anyone could get into the standing area, it was rammed!


----------



## dcj

In The Detail said:


> One of the first "proper" gig's I went to was Motley, Skid Row and White Lion - which was amazing, apart from white lion lol!
> 
> wembley screwed their system up, so anyone could get into the standing area, it was rammed!


I went to the same show at the nec (birmingham). Vince Neil walked the Crue offstage after getting a bootle thrown at him. Came back on though. 
I used to like White Lion in those days but cant listen to them now, cant stand Tramps voice anymore.


----------



## ledzepp

led zeppelin....metallica....


----------



## jamest

ksm1985 said:


> what about cannibal corpse LOL


Why the LOL?

Cannibal Corpse are excellent.


----------



## Frothey

dcj said:


> I went to the same show at the nec (birmingham). Vince Neil walked the Crue offstage after getting a bootle thrown at him. Came back on though.


if i remember rightly, he did the same at wembley. anyone would think it's an act.......


----------



## ksm1985

jamest said:


> Why the LOL?
> 
> Cannibal Corpse are excellent.


cos of the video..


----------



## jamest

ksm1985 said:


> cos of the video..


I sincerely hope you weren't "lol"ing because he is disabled.

He was on the Centuries of Torment DVD and he goes to as many CC shows as he possibly can, he is a huge fan.


----------



## Alex_225

In The Detail said:


> I'm the same, but recently started to listen to some of the newer "power" metal groups like Bullet For My Valentine and Avenged Sevenfold.


To be honest the musicianship in both of those bands is impressive, especially Avenged Sevenfold. I've liked them since their early stuff but they have got better and better. :thumb:



ksm1985 said:


> what about cannibal corpse LOL


Cannibal Corpse are legends, although you can't understand the lyrics if you ever read them, they are pretty intense all be it highly gruesome.

That bloke in the mosh pit in his electric wheelchair is a legend. Top fella! :thumb:

On a separate note, am I the only person who thinks Kiss are over rated? :doublesho


----------



## Frothey

avenged seem a bit of a one trick pony in terms of their guitarwork - great guitarists but a bit samey. valentine are a bit more rounded, and a bit less commercial.

KISS - take away the early image, and they are just bruce springsteen without the brass section!


----------



## Reds

Alex_225 said:


> On a separate note, am I the only person who thinks Kiss are over rated? :doublesho


You're not the only one Alex, I personally think that they are one of the most overated, undertalented bands ever. :devil:


----------



## VVT

:thumb:HUGE metal head here.

Listen to all metal main choice is Death Metal though!


----------



## Alex_225

In The Detail said:


> KISS - take away the early image, and they are just bruce springsteen without the brass section!





Reds said:


> You're not the only one Alex, I personally think that they are one of the most overated, undertalented bands ever. :devil:


Glad it's not just me though, I mean don't get me wrong, live I've no doubt they put on a good show. Thing is, I've listened to a number of their songs and just can't see what's so amazing about them. Couple of alright tunes and that's it really.

Thing is I found Motley Crue to be a bit the same. Some great songs then the rest just blend into each other. Again I guess it's the image that made them all the more popular rather than just their song writing.

At least with a band like Slipknot they have the image but their music has substance too it, the last two albums showing the depth of what they can write not just how heavy they can play.


----------



## Frothey

Slipknot could sound samey if you aren't "into" them (I am) - but then I like Motley ( Even Metallica said Dr Feelgood was one of the best produced albums ever... and they were always chased out of clubs by Crue with their eyeliner, make-up and big hair :lol: )

Iron Maiden could be said to have played the same 4 songs countless times.

The problem with some of the groups we are talking about is that their music is now 20+ years old, things have moved on...... haven't they?


----------



## Alex_225

I'm certainly not saying Motley Crue are a bad band, I mean they are enjoyable enough and do have some good songs. 

Things do move on that's for sure but then again some music is timeless. Take Master of Puppets that still sounds fresh and hasn't dated by comparison. 

Iron Maiden have their signature sound that's for sure but I personally think they've maintained their dignity anyway and written some real epics in recent years. 

Suppose if your'e not into bands or even a style of music then it can all sound the same. 

I recall someone referring to Pantera as all sounding the same because Dimebag like his pinched harmonics thrown in between riffs, much like Zakk Wylde. Yet I think some of Pantera's music is the best ever recorded.


----------



## Frothey

dont you go dissing Zakk......


----------



## dcj

Alex_225 said:


> Glad it's not just me though, I mean don't get me wrong, live I've no doubt they put on a good show. Thing is, I've listened to a number of their songs and just can't see what's so amazing about them. Couple of alright tunes and that's it really.
> 
> Thing is I found Motley Crue to be a bit the same. Some great songs then the rest just blend into each other. Again I guess it's the image that made them all the more popular rather than just their song writing.
> 
> .


The best KISS stuff is on the ALIVE/ALIVE 2 albums, they do have a lot of fillers on their studio albums and most of the 80s stuff should stay in the 80s I,m like a lot of KISS fans around nowadays, I dont listen to much of their stuff but would love to go and see them again.


----------



## Ross

I have never been into Kiss.I have listened to some of there songs but its just not for me.


----------



## Alex_225

dcj said:


> The best KISS stuff is on the ALIVE/ALIVE 2 albums, they do have a lot of fillers on their studio albums and most of the 80s stuff should stay in the 80s I,m like a lot of KISS fans around nowadays, I dont listen to much of their stuff but would love to go and see them again.


Got ya mate, I mean don't get me wrong I can appreciate them. I mean their image is pretty cool but like you say seems to be a lot of filler from what I've seen.

A 'best of' would probably be better. Thing is though, they have that image that people buy into. Same reason why a lot of people love other forms of music, because they think it's cool not just because of the music itself.

Live I bet they put on a great show though. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dcj

After all I,ve said about KISS I,ve just heard the new album (Sonic Boom) and its bloomin marvellous IMO and makes me want to go in the loft and dig out the KISS collection and put some on the I-POD!


----------



## dcj

Alex_225 said:


> Got ya mate, I mean don't get me wrong I can appreciate them. I mean their image is pretty cool but like you say seems to be a lot of filler from what I've seen.
> 
> A 'best of' would probably be better. Thing is though, they have that image that people buy into. Same reason why a lot of people love other forms of music, because they think it's cool not just because of the music itself.
> 
> Live I bet they put on a great show though. :thumb::thumb:


I may have mentioned this already but if you can get hold of it check out the KISS SYMPHONY DVD.


----------



## Black Widow

st170 dan said:


> as title really? im a massive metal head, first genre i got into. i like it heavy aswell - very heavy!! band i like include poison the well, deftones, slipknot, machine head, meshuggah, devil driver.....the list goes on!!


70s, Motörhead AC/DC, 80s Slayer, 90s Kyuss, Obituary, newer bands like Bloodbath, etc etc.


----------



## Maikki

When I was about 11-12 we started listening Iron Maiden, Metallica AC/DC etc.

Back in -94 I heard first time Paradise Lost and really exploded my mind same way as when I heard first time 1000 **** dj's version of Supernaut (Nativity In Black-tribute to Black Sabbath)

Rammstein, Amorphis, Children Of Bodom I do love em but still have soft spot for shamelessly commercial rock/metal like 69Eyes or Manowar. Gothic Girl or hail and kill are perfect drinking songs :thumb:


----------



## FALCONGTHO

I started in high school with Iron Maiden,Metallica,Kiss.As I progressed I took a liking to Pantera Black Label Society,Ozzy Osbourne,Black Sabbath and gradually started to REALLY appreciate these artists/bands.Rammstein and AC/DC have there place too amongst many others...Im a fan definitely..rock on dudes!


----------

